# Question



## Chuckday (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello brothers,
I am a Master Mason at Jepthah Lodge #222 in Baltimore, Maryland. I'm also an avid Dallas Cowboys fan. I would like to incorporate your design in my next tattoo with your permission. Thanks. 
Chuck Day
:SNC:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 18, 2010)

Be sure to check this thread out:

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php/1041-Masonic-Tattoo?highlight=tattoo


----------



## Chuckday (Sep 18, 2010)

I love that design.  I am waiting for the artist to combine the two.  I will post a pic when it's done.  Thanks so much Brother.


----------



## ChrisB (Sep 24, 2010)

I have two brothers that live there both in serven both master mason


----------



## mark! (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks really really good.  I don't have any yet, but the 3 I want, don't know if I'll ever get, are a badge (LEO), something Masonic, and something tribal with a wolf for remembrance of my father.  I definitely like the Masons of Texas image, would love to make it in to a background, I may work on that soon if it hasn't already been done, if that's ok.


----------

